# Printing a logo onto stickers



## spirit (Feb 23, 2011)

I created a custom logo for myself and I want to print it directly onto a sticker for my 3x3. There was a thread on how to do this with a laser printer, but I only have access to a inkjet printer. I know that inkjet printers won't work with the stickers from Cubesmith, but I'm wondering if there are any stickers out there that will work with an inkjet printer?

Otherwise, I was also thinking I can print onto standard label paper, the kind you get from any stationary store. But since they're not meant for cubing, I don't know how long it'll last. Has anyone tried this method before?


----------



## David0794 (Feb 23, 2011)

from www.rubikkocka.hu/pages/kockamatricaeng.htm


----------



## radmin (Feb 23, 2011)

I use inkjet vinyl and a cricut cutter. 
I put them on all the prize cubes for the DeVry Open. They turned out well. 

The vinyl is Papilo Inkjet Waterproof Self-Adhesive Vinyl. You could always use scissors if you have to.


Spoiler


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 23, 2011)

David0794 said:


> from www.rubikkocka.hu/pages/kockamatricaeng.htm


 
Yeah this site seems pretty cool

I emailed him earlier, asking for a "James' Cube" logo. I think I saw Lars V with one on his 3x3. I could be mistaken though.

I've had a response already, and prices are very good. Postage was only 4€ to UK to.

Also - he can do any puzzle he says.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 23, 2011)

If it was a simple logo, surely you could just use a permanent marker (and maybe make a stencil) and then it would cost little/no money, that's what I did for my new Square-1 Stickers.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 23, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> If it was a simple logo, surely you could just use a permanent marker (and maybe make a stencil) and then it would cost little/no money, that's what I did for my new Square-1 Stickers.


 
I made a maze cube with permanent marker once, but my sandpaper-like block laying fingers rubbed it off VERY quickly. 

But hey, if it works for you, sweet.


----------



## anuradha (Feb 23, 2011)

I started a thread some time back on a similar topic, but it didn't generate much of a response. I got cubesmith Vinyl sheets and yet to do any printing on them.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26948-Printing-on-Cubesmith-Vinyl-Sheets

Results with permanent markers were not good for me either, got erased after a couple of solves. I tried to create very simple logos by cutting and applying adhesive tape on stickers leaving out an area to resemble the logo, spraying a durable paint and removing the tape. The results were ok. The logo can be felt by the fingers, not sure if it is a problem because I didn't put these test stickers (removed from an old cube) on any of my cubes.


----------



## spirit (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

radmin - I checked out the Papilio website for the vinyls and they were pretty expensive. I think I'll shop around stationary stores in my area to see if they haven't anything similar for a lower price.

anuradha - Your thread was the one I was referring to in my first post. But that has instructions for laser printers while I only have an inkjet.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 23, 2011)

Theoretically could you just take a white side of cubesmith stickers, put it on the top left of a paper, and run it through the printer and hope you get the right spot?

Also, would you select gloss photo paper or something for when you print it?


----------



## spirit (Feb 23, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Theoretically could you just take a white side of cubesmith stickers, put it on the top left of a paper, and run it through the printer and hope you get the right spot?
> 
> Also, would you select gloss photo paper or something for when you print it?


 
I did try that, I used Photoshop to align everything so that it'll print correctly. The problem is that the ink doesn't spread so all you end up with are lots of droplet sized dots.


----------



## Olji (Feb 23, 2011)

try to make a design out of dots? xD soz cant help you here


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 24, 2011)

Do it the Rubik's brand way. Just print on regular paper then put packing tape over it.


----------



## spirit (Feb 24, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Do it the Rubik's brand way. Just print on regular paper then put packing tape over it.


 
That's what I did on my Guhong. You can see it in this video I made.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27400-Rubik-s-Cube-Stop-Motion

It just doesn't look that good with the raised paper and the tape peeling off.


----------



## Tillers (Feb 25, 2011)

I've ordered a set of logos from Oliver's Stickers. I'll come on here and let you know what they turned out like.


----------



## spirit (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wanted to update everyone on what I ended up doing.

I ended up using inkjet label paper I found at the dollar store to print the logo onto. As you can see from the image I just printed the logos onto the label paper and cut it out in the shape of a 3x3 sticker. I then applied clear packing tape on top of that so the ink won't rub off while I'm using the cube.








Here's how it turned out.






You can compare that to what I did before. In this one I just printed the logo onto regular printer paper, cut it out, then stuck it onto the original cube sticker using packing tape. As you can see from the image, the packing tape is starting peel off after a number of solves. That, so far, has not happened with the label paper method. You can also notice that the paper stands out from the original sticker, so it doesn't really look that great.


----------



## Chickenman (Mar 2, 2011)

anyone know if you can get inkjet vinyl in australia?


----------



## Tillers (Mar 23, 2011)

I've received my logo stickers from Oliver today.

Clearly I can't comment on how they will ware yet, but first impressions, they are great.

I would recommend him to anyone that wants a personalised sticker.


----------

